# RME Digiface?



## crd (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,

I am having trouble running my template at any buffer size below 1015. Most often I have to run at the highest buffer setting 2048. This is fine for mixing but is driving me nuts when writing. I am using an Apollo quad for an interface and running a 2013 Mac Pro as my main computer and a 2012 Mac Pro as a second VEPro computer.

The Apollo works great for tracking live instruments but I haven't had any luck running vst's at any usable latency rate and have been tweaking it now for two years. I'm considering using a RME usb digiface or a used Fire Face 800 and hooking the Apollo up to the RME via adat.

Does anyone have any experience with RME Digiface or running a set-up like this via adat?

Thanks!


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 1, 2019)

I am not quite in the same scenario, but there are some overlapping area's. 

I used to run an apollo quad silverface (firewire), never had to set my buffer that high I did have it losing connection up to the point of the driver not even recognizing it (windows, never had problems on OSX using Thunderbolt) 

However, I do run a Babyface Pro these days, ADAT to and from the Apollo for additional I/O. Although at the moment I took the Apollo out. But it's going back in soon. Only downside for me is that I lose access to the UAD plugins because it needs to be connected to a system in order for the DSP to work. And you'd probably need to configure your routing in the UA console before using it just as a standalone convertor. These settings will be saved on the unit. Something that might not be ideal if you want the unit to be flexible instead of using a fixed routing. Although considering your on OS X, having 2 interfaces connected should not be much of a problem (if I understand OS X correctly) and maybe this way you could utilize the UA console on the fly.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Bassious (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a similar setup with apollo quad second gen and a 2013 macbook pro and a pc for the ve pro slave. I have a fireface 800 racked up as a spare to run the pc by itself. I think you must have other issues because i can get the apollo down to 128 without any problems. PS i use a belkin thunderbolt hub as well. The fireface is great but youre back on firewire and setup is an issue. As BGsaid i go back to the apollo to use the plugs but always found both units almost equal for IO but the ff800will drill down to 96 and work well. TheADATis still limited to 8 because only one port is usable, the other being for smux and higher rates . Ive never found one to be clearly ahead of the other. I think it might be good to look at the vsts as well as mine get goofyrunning several of the spectrasonics devices and superior drummer 3. Lastly id check to see if the firmware and software is up to date. Ive had issues where the apollo goes south cause its unhappy with OS.


----------

